# Any newbie pen turners out there?



## shadetree_1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Ok so here we go, now and then we like to welcome new pen turners with a little pick me up, I know that it is expensive to get into turning and most of the time new turners buy the lathe and tools and have little left money wise to buy wood to turn so if you have been turning pens for less than 6 months ( 6 months or more and your not what I call a newbie because you done got your feet real wet and you really got the turning bug ) and are short on cash to buy blanks, let me know, I have so many blanks that they are over flowing my shelves, I have 3-4 small flat rate boxes of blanks to give away.

So sound off! Tell us how long you have been turning and put your hat in the ring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello my name is tony and I turn hair sticks. I have turned one or two pens and consider myself a newbie

Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 27, 2015)

Awesome gesture, Joe! Can we make nominations for pen turning newbies? If so, @Matthew Jaynes is new around here and has quickly gotten involved here at WB. He just picked up a lathe and looks eager to be starting to turn pens and some other items. (He posted pictures of his new lathe, but is slacking off on posting pics of it covered in chips, lol!)

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 27, 2015)

@Sprung I am indeed a noob Pen turner, I bought my lathe on the 14th of this month, and thanks to @ironman123 he had sent me a sfrb full of goodies, to start off with. But like you said Joe,


shadetree_1 said:


> I know that it is expensive to get into turning and most of the time new turners buy the lathe and tools and have little left money wise to buy wood to turn


. after getting my lathe and 3 pen turning tools I didn't have much left over to get CA, Sandpaper, Finishes, Ect... I am chopping at the bit to turn a pen but I want to make sure I have everything first on hand before going nuts on the blanks Ray sent me. I also bought some Lots from Cody and Jason the same weekend I got my lathe too. should be at the house any day now. @shadetree_1 it is indeed Awesome that you are lending a helping hand for us new turners, I however am good on wood atm, I think, so if there is any other "young bloods" new to turning pens or turning in general please help them out first. im going this weekend with a shopping list of things to get for finishing pen kits after turning. I still need to build a Stabilizing chamber as well to stabilize the wood blanks Ray so graciously sent me to get started. Thank you again Ray for the welcome to the club box of wood turning awesomeness. :D


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Hello my name is tony and I turn hair sticks. I have turned one or two pens and consider myself a newbie



Take your " Hairy Toes " back to the woodshed boy, no soup for you!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Awesome gesture, Joe! Can we make nominations for pen turning newbies? If so, @Matthew Jaynes is new around here and has quickly gotten involved here at WB. He just picked up a lathe and looks eager to be starting to turn pens and some other items. (He posted pictures of his new lathe, but is slacking off on posting pics of it covered in chips, lol!)



Sounds like a good choice to my friend! Have him PM me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 27, 2015)

Matthew Jaynes said:


> @Sprung I am indeed a noob Pen turner, I bought my lathe on the 14th of this month, and thanks to @ironman123 he had sent me a sfrb full of goodies, to start off with. But like you said Joe, . after getting my lathe and 3 pen turning tools I didn't have much left over to get CA, Sandpaper, Finishes, Ect... I am chopping at the bit to turn a pen but I want to make sure I have everything first on hand before going nuts on the blanks Ray sent me. I also bought some Lots from Cody and Jason the same weekend I got my lathe too. should be at the house any day now. @shadetree_1 it is indeed Awesome that you are lending a helping hand for us new turners, I however am good on wood atm, I think, so if there is any other "young bloods" new to turning pens or turning in general please help them out first. im going this weekend with a shopping list of things to get for finishing pen kits after turning. I still need to build a Stabilizing chamber as well to stabilize the wood blanks Ray so graciously sent me to get started. Thank you again Ray for the welcome to the club box of wood turning awesomeness. :D



Matthew, I know what it's going to be like once you start turning - you're soon going to run out of blanks! I encourage you to do as Joe has said in his post just above mine. Also, after you PM Joe, PM me your address as well. I'll get you a little bit of sandpaper on the way to you - some stuff suitable for turning some pens and for polishing them up after you finish them. I'll even send you a small bottle of Woodturner's Finish to get some finish to you to get you started - I got lots of it from buying a dented can on clearance at Rockler and a little seems to go a long way for me, so it'll take me forever to use up what I've got. We like to feed wood and woodworking addictions here!

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 27, 2015)

We ain't addicted, What you talking about man??

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 27, 2015)

Will do Gentlemen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 27, 2015)

.  .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

